# "friendfinder" on credit card statement



## jourdepaye (Jan 28, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me what my husband is up to? I know he likes porn and had a monthly subscription to a website (maybe Penthouse) - no big deal. But now when I came across his Discovery credit card bill, he has several charges (sometimes 5 or 6 on the same day) for $20 or $50, all for "friendfinder". He is racking up between $400 - $600 monthly on that site. He used to pay that card off monthly but now has almost $7000 owing on it. Is this live webcam? Any light shed on this would be appreciated. I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

ask him.

You could tell him you were worried about fraud, so you thought you should check right away.

Remember - if he claims it was CC theft.. the CC company may check a few IP addresses and the like.. and if they find it was indeed activity from your home or his work, phone whatever... then that is asking for more trouble, so be careful.

Friend finder. Not good. There is only one thing that site is good for: finding friends... and I dont mean book club buddies. I'd guess webcam activity, but Im just guessing.

good luck!

(p.s. Penthouse and FriendFinder are the same company.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FriendFinder 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adult_FriendFinder )


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

If it's the Adult Friend Finder (sex partner/hook up) site the bill would be monthly--if memory is correct. His bill sounds more like a pay for view site. Either way, the problem needs to be stopped. His spending is completely out of control.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

827Aug said:


> If it's the Adult Friend Finder (sex partner/hook up) site the bill would be monthly--if memory is correct. His bill sounds more like a pay for view site. Either way, the problem needs to be stopped. His spending is completely out of control.


You need to ask ASAP...I think it's kind of a mix between a hookup and a porn site. Sorry - and good luck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicky1 (Jan 20, 2012)

definately, this is bad news, put a web site blocker on your computer and dont tell him the password, to spend household money on porn or hook up sited is worse than gambling..


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I was going to send a PM, but figured it might be useful information to others as well... My GF and I have a joint account on there right now, so I logged in today to see where he could be spending that money.

FriendFinder has a "live chat" service with "models". It looks like you pay $5.99/minute, and add $20, $50, or $100 at a time. I doubt he'd be able to hook up physically with any of them (think of them as strippers), but the website in general is a hookup site for people wanting sex.

C


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband was on Adult Friend Finder - it's for people to hook up to have sex and has live webcams you can pay for to have sex chats. It is also full of scammers. You need to have a conversation with him now. My husband was scammed out of $3000 on that site and sexsearch - not by the site, but by people he hooked up with on the site. The cc charges you see wouldn't be from scammers, that was done by western union money transfer.


----------



## ICouples (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi!
I doesn't look good both for your marriage and for your wallet! Did you get to speak to him?


----------

